# Sage Spare parts for Europe



## Andreas (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello, I open this topic because I can't find spare parts for Sage.

I own the Barista Express BES870UK and I live in Europe. The first two years Sage UK sent me spare parts. Now, the 4th year they said that *they can't send internal parts outside UK.*

They replied to my question and said, the first 2 years they sent me spare parts for good will !!

This is no way to treat customers. I bought the machine from them. Sage in Amazon. I suggested a solution to them to send the part to an UK address where my friend lives, but they still refused. I had never asked them for anything free of charge.

I need the "Solenoid Valve Assembly" for the BES870UK. I broke a plastic piece on the "Solenoid Valve Assembly" during repair after assembling it back. The two valves are available on eBay but can't find the plastic connector. The "Solenoid Valve Assembly" includes that connector.

Also this part from Australia seems compatible to my broken one: http://spares.bigwarehouse.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=64928_68245_101969&products_id=1921947&s=BES870&n=86&pcid=3924178

Please share any *sources* (in UK and Europe mostly) which may have spare parts for the Barista Express. I can't find any and it's very difficult since I don't live in UK.

Thank you


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Andreas said:


> Hello, I open this topic because I can't find spare parts for Sage.
> I own the Barista Express BES870UK and I live in Europe. The first two years Sage UK sent me spare parts. Now, the 4th year they said that *they can't send internal parts outside UK.*
> They replied to my question and said, the first 2 years they sent me spare parts for good will !!
> This is no way to treat customers. I bought the machine from them. Sage in Amazon. I suggested a solution to them to send the part to an UK address where my friend lives, but they still refused. I had never asked them for anything free of charge.
> ...


Hi i think i may have this. I will confirm. Is it identical to the link you sent?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes the ""Solenoid Valve Assembly" has two plastic (teflon) connectors and one metallic. All seem to be the same.

Please check it.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Two identical connectors. One metal and one plastic.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas (Nov 27, 2019)

Great. Can you send me a total price plus shipping to Greece?

I prefer Royal Mail registered. Don't need expedited courier service. We can discuss in private message about shipping details.


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

I would need a flow meter, is it possible find?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I probably have one

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

Cheers, is that for the se 875, possible to have it sent to Norway, price?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

oggioffshore said:


> Cheers, is that for the se 875, possible to have it sent to Norway, price?


Can you please pm me a picture of the part just to be sure

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1980 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi MHS

i am looking for exactly the same as Andreas - but to South Africa, can you help?

many thanks

martin


----------



## Martin1980 (Jul 3, 2021)

M_H_S said:


> Two identical connectors. One metal and one plastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 I broke my plastic one above.


----------



## Katerina (11 mo ago)

Hallo. I have the Breville BES870 barista express coffee machine ( now the brand is called SAGE BES870) , I bought it from Australia and now I live in Greece.

I would like two spare parts:

The thermocoil 02.5 (SPO001566) and the thermal block collar 02.3 (SPO001465).

Can someone help me?

Thanks for your help.


----------

